# Anyone regret buying their GTO?



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

I suppose that's a silly question on a GTO forum, huh? :lol: Maybe some context would help...

I am currently in the market for a new car and came across the GTO in my searches. After doing the research on a bunch of cars, test driving the cars I narrowed my search to (Mazda3, Acura TL, Mercedes C300/E300, GTO, Mustang GT, Infinity G35), I've come down between Acura TL and the GTO.

I come from a history of Camaro's, so the want/enjoyment of power is sort of ingrained into me. However, if any of you have driven the TL, you know it has boatloads of high-end features, a ridiculously sexy interior/dash, and more space than the GTO. It's not as fast (270hp, 230lb/ft) and is more luxury oriented, but I still find it fun to drive.

Did anyone choose a GTO over other more luxurious cars or were you just looking for muscle? I'm having a hard time making up my mind and already asked the Acura TL forums, now it's your turn to respond! :cheers


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

Also, what are the common problems with GTO's? I haven't come across any common maintenance issues, so I'm curious to hear what they may be. Surely some exist.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Are the two cars even comparable? One is a luxury (FWD) sports-sedan, the other is a beastly RWD race car....

I bought my GTO for a lot of reasons, and while I was also considering other performance cars, a Mercedes and/or Acura TL didn't make the list.

Is your purchase going to be made with the idea of investing future $$$ into it? Or are you looking for a DD that's not just going to putt around on the road?


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

preach said:


> Are the two cars even comparable? One is a luxury car, the other is a race car....
> 
> I bought my GTO for a lot of reasons, and while I was also considering other performance cars, a Mercedes and/or Acura TL didn't make the list.
> 
> Is your purchase going to be made with the idea of investing future $$$ into it? Or are you looking for a DD that's not just going to putt around on the road?


I never claimed they were comparable, but that is my dilemma! I'm not 16 and trying to impress anyone with my big powerful car, but big V8's sure are a hell of a lot of fun. I expect a little more from my cars nowadays; not that the GTO doesn't have a nice interior or anything. The TL is a genuinely nice car; I'm sure I'm not the only person in the history of mankind who's faced the fun vs luxury problem.

If I got the GTO I would likely invest a little bit of money into it over the next few years. Heated seats, dimming mirrors, in-dash navigation, blue gauges, stuff like that. I can't say I need more than 400hp to get to sit in traffic on my way to work, so nothing on the performance side so much. 

The cars I'm looking at thus far have loudmouth exausts installed though, which is what I had on my last Z28, and I had a grin everytime I started that car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not for the last 16 yrs. :cheers


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Just bought mine, so no 
your dilemma is between sport and luxury. you can both, look at a CTS-V.


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

BWinc said:


> Just bought mine, so no
> your dilemma is between sport and luxury. you can both, look at a CTS-V.


Alright I'm not _that_ old, I'm not quite ready for a Caddy, Mercedes, etc. over a nice sports car. :lol:

That's what was nice about the TL. It's still sporty and "younger" looking, but with high-end features found in all the grandpa cars.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

t3ch said:


> I never claimed they were comparable, but that is my dilemma! I'm not 16 and trying to impress anyone with my big powerful car, but big V8's sure are a hell of a lot of fun. I expect a little more from my cars nowadays; not that the GTO doesn't have a nice interior or anything. The TL is a genuinely nice car; I'm sure I'm not the only person in the history of mankind who's faced the fun vs luxury problem.
> 
> If I got the GTO I would likely invest a little bit of money into it over the next few years. Heated seats, dimming mirrors, in-dash navigation, blue gauges, stuff like that. I can't say I need more than 400hp to get to sit in traffic on my way to work, so nothing on the performance side so much.
> 
> The cars I'm looking at thus far have loudmouth exausts installed though, which is what I had on my last Z28, and I had a grin everytime I started that car.


Although I'm sure you didn't mean anything by it, you'll find the average age of the GTO owners is well over 16 

Your dilemma will be fairly unique since the decision you need to make is between such different 'types' of cars. It's easy to say why one muscle car is better than the other.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Which GTO are you referring to? :lol:
Every time I get behind the wheel of either its a arty:


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

preach said:


> Although I'm sure you didn't mean anything by it, you'll find the average age of the GTO owners is well over 16
> 
> Your dilemma will be fairly unique since the decision you need to make is between such different 'types' of cars. It's easy to say why one muscle car is better than the other.


I'd better make myself clear in that I meant nothing by that statement.  I was merely saying I'm kind of past the point where all I want is speed, speed, and more speed. I mean, I certainly do want speed x3, but I'm also ready for something a bit nicer than the cars I've been driving for the past decade. :cheers

So what about common GTO problems? No one's mentioned any yet, surely you're all hiding something to get me into the GTO club. 



GTO JUDGE said:


> Which GTO are you referring to? :lol:


The fake ones


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

t3ch said:


> I'd better make myself clear in that I meant nothing by that statement.  I was merely saying I'm kind of past the point where all I want is speed, speed, and more speed. I mean, I certainly do want speed x3, but I'm also ready for something a bit nicer than the cars I've been driving for the past decade. :cheers
> 
> So what about common GTO problems? No one's mentioned any yet, surely you're all hiding something to get me into the GTO club.
> 
> ...


There is that one problem...

"permagrin"


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've had my '05 since new. Not one problem in 22K miles and I don't plan on ever selling it. (I'm 65 and it knocks 30 years off my general demeanor every time it thunders up.)


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

t3ch said:


> Alright I'm not that old, I'm not quite ready for a Caddy over a nice sports car. :lol:


Wow! you must not know what a cts-v is then.


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> Wow! you must not know what a cts-v is then.


CTS's are certainly nice cars, and I actually really like them. Not for myself, though. Just not something I'd choose over other cars, like say, a GTO, Corvette, Cobra, etc.

You obviously agree with me since I see a GTO in your picture, and not a CTS-V.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Just trying to give you a compromise car. An 06-07 CTS with an LS2 isn't your "grandfather's car". I'd also happy with any Mercedes AMG.


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

BWinc said:


> Just trying to give you a compromise car. An 06-07 CTS with an LS2 isn't your "grandfather's car". I'd also happy with any Mercedes AMG.


No doubt! Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of powerful luxury cars, but aside from the $500k Benz's and the like, I really just don't dig them. I'm not sure I can even quantify why. I looked at the AMG's some and decided they weren't for me.

he area I live in doesn't help; I work in the richest county in the US and live in the second most. Premium cars are a sort of social status symbol and there's a lot of arrogance about what you drive, wear, etc. around here. That definitely hasn't helped the taste in my mouth sour and less toward those types of vehicles.

I drove a Benz for about 6 months and hated it.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

For me, it was down to the GTO and the Infiniti G35. The G35 is a NICE machine, but all I had to do was listen to the GTO's engine and it was sold. The interior of this car is nice in my opinion. It's functional without being spartan. I'd like to do all the mods you mentioned with the exception of the blue faced gauges. I prefer red. 

I think the weak spots are few with the GTO. People won't know what it is, and that's a definite plus. I have only had mine a couple months, so I don't know of many design flaws or mechanical issues.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

How can you regret a car that will crap on most anything stock and still get you 26mpg?


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

Nomad said:


> For me, it was down to the GTO and the Infiniti G35. The G35 is a NICE machine, but all I had to do was listen to the GTO's engine and it was sold. The interior of this car is nice in my opinion. It's functional without being spartan. I'd like to do all the mods you mentioned with the exception of the blue faced gauges. I prefer red.
> 
> I think the weak spots are few with the GTO. People won't know what it is, and that's a definite plus. I have only had mine a couple months, so I don't know of many design flaws or mechanical issues.


Ahh, someone who understands my problem! I'm leaning toward the GTO at this point for the same reason; I just can't get over the sound of a powerful V8. One of the reasons I like the GTO is it IS much nicer on the inside than a camaro, mustang, etc., and has more room, so I certainly agree on that front as well.



Poncho Dan said:


> How can you regret a car that will crap on most anything stock and still get you 26mpg?


As long as it's fast I don't really care _how_ fast. I won't be racing anyone.

Also, I do city stop/go driving almost exclusively, so I'm anticipating about 12mpg.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I do an inventory of cars I can smoke every time I drive that ridiculous thing. It's hard not to. There are _few_ cars that can come close to ours in the horsepower department. I don't race. I'm not going to put this car on the track and I don't really even drive fast to begin with. It's that whole nuance of power that goes with the car that is SO appealing. Women like it too. 

The thing I've learned since I got this car is that luxury cars are kind of commonplace now. I mean, how luxurious do you need to be? It's still just a car. Okay, so you have a bunch of features I don't. I can still blow your doors off...and listen to some kickass music while doing it...in leather seats...at half the price...in a car you can't identify. 

Suck it, chump.


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

Nomad said:


> I do an inventory of cars I can smoke every time I drive that ridiculous thing. It's hard not to. There are _few_ cars that can come close to ours in the horsepower department. I don't race. I'm not going to put this car on the track and I don't really even drive fast to begin with. It's that whole nuance of power that goes with the car that is SO appealing. Women like it too.
> 
> The thing I've learned since I got this car is that luxury cars are kind of commonplace now. I mean, how luxurious do you need to be? It's still just a car. Okay, so you have a bunch of features I don't. I can still blow your doors off...and listen to some kickass music while doing it...in leather seats...at half the price...in a car you can't identify.
> 
> Suck it, chump.


:lol:

One if the things I did earlier today was make a note of all the features I would actually use on the TL. I basically came out to wanting heated seats, GPS, HID lights, and dimming mirrors. I can add those to a GTO.

Then again, how much do I really need 400hp?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I appreciate the 400 lbs of torque every time i need to cut myself clear out of a gordian's knot of traffic. I've driven both the TL and the G35x for long distances. Good cars. My wife drools over them and will most likely get a G37 when she is ready to get a car. But for me they both the TL & G35x were missing personality.


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

Shoulda gotten a G35


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

Suburb Thuggin said:


> Shoulda gotten a G35


I'm pretty sure I said in the original post that I drove a g35 and wasn't impressed.


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

t3ch said:


> I'm pretty sure I said in the original post that I drove a g35 and wasn't impressed.


I'm saying for myself that I should have gotten one. It's a classier car imo.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

It sounds to me like you are wanting us to talk you into buying a GTO. The fact that you came here, made an account, and started a thread tells me that your mind is pretty much made up. You just want us to nudge you off the fence. Well, NUDGE.

Before I bought mine, I was trying to decide between a BMW M3, an Audi S4, or the GTO. I liked the all-wheel drive of the Audi, but the looks were a little plain. And, there are a lot of Audi's around here, and I didn't want to just blend in with the crowd. I love the looks of the M3, and I came real close to buying one. There are not a lot of nice BMW's around here. But there is a certain stigma attached to them. I decided on the GTO because neither of the other two cars had the same feel when accelerating. It's almost like being in an airplane when it's taking off. The power just keeps going. And I only know of one other 04-06 GTO in the county. Aw, who am I trying to kid? I was hooked the second I matted the gas pedal on the test drive, and the perma-grin still hasn't left my face.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

t3ch said:


> CTS's are certainly nice cars, and I actually really like them. Not for myself, though. Just not something I'd choose over other cars, like say, a GTO, Corvette, Cobra, etc.
> 
> You obviously agree with me since I see a GTO in your picture, and not a CTS-V.


Actual id trade my gto AND my gn for a 550 hp 11 second 4 door ctv-v any day of the week. i ll even throw in my girl. i just cant afford one.  dont get me wrong i love the gto but the two cars dont compare. once you ve driven a cts-v you ll understand. there two steps up from the gto in everything. braking, steering, suspension, performance/power, you name it. i still dream of them at night.


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

Suburb Thuggin said:


> I'm saying for myself that I should have gotten one. It's a classier car imo.


Oops. 



FastFrank said:


> It sounds to me like you are wanting us to talk you into buying a GTO. The fact that you came here, made an account, and started a thread tells me that your mind is pretty much made up. You just want us to nudge you off the fence. Well, NUDGE.
> 
> Before I bought mine, I was trying to decide between a BMW M3, an Audi S4, or the GTO. I liked the all-wheel drive of the Audi, but the looks were a little plain. And, there are a lot of Audi's around here, and I didn't want to just blend in with the crowd. I love the looks of the M3, and I came real close to buying one. There are not a lot of nice BMW's around here. But there is a certain stigma attached to them. I decided on the GTO because neither of the other two cars had the same feel when accelerating. It's almost like being in an airplane when it's taking off. The power just keeps going. And I only know of one other 04-06 GTO in the county. Aw, who am I trying to kid? I was hooked the second I matted the gas pedal on the test drive, and the perma-grin still hasn't left my face.


I registered on the TL forums too, so there! 

I know what you mean though, cause I did and expected myself to do, the exact same thing. My GF and I were at different parts of the dealer when the salesman started it and drove over, and I squeeled at her like a little schoolgirl, "DID YOU HEAR HIM START IT?!?!" :lol:



06gtoin216 said:


> Actual id trade my gto AND my gn for a 550 hp 11 second 4 door ctv-v any day of the week. i ll even throw in my girl. i just cant afford one.  dont get me wrong i love the gto but the two cars dont compare. once you ve driven a cts-v you ll understand. there two steps up from the gto in everything. braking, steering, suspension, performance/power, you name it. i still dream of them at night.


Well the 550hp ones are out of my price range too.  The 400HP editions are down around the same price as a nice GTO though. I don't know enough about Cadillac's to know the difference. How much are Caddy parts, anyway? Average? High?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> Actual id trade my gto AND my gn for a 550 hp 11 second 4 door ctv-v any day of the week. i ll even throw in my girl. i just cant afford one.  dont get me wrong i love the gto but the two cars dont compare. once you ve driven a cts-v you ll understand. there two steps up from the gto in everything. braking, steering, suspension, performance/power, you name it. i still dream of them at night.


Did you try a G8? It's the same platform.



t3ch said:


> Also, I do city stop/go driving almost exclusively, so I'm anticipating about 12mpg.


Expect that kind of mileage out of an automagic. An M6 will do you slightly better.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Reading thru, I 1st thought thread of phail and potential troll alert !!! 



t3ch said:


> I'd better make myself clear
> 
> So what about common GTO problems? No one's mentioned any yet


A quick few from the driving perspective;
Having a SEG every time you exit the GTO... resisting blowin the doors off every fart can POS that throws a rev your way to see what the goat can do... resisting the urge to spend money on mods when the GTO starts to feel slower because you have become used to its power... resisting punchin a dikwad in the face when they say, that's a nice G6... trying to keep rubber on the rear because the sad rotation reality is, front to rear and rear to the dumpster... trying to keep it under a buck 20 while just rowing thru the gears to get on a highway... every Prius under Gods sun will pull out in front of you and slow ya down... 

For mechanical issues, use the site search function with key words;
Strut rub
Alignment
Rear spring sag
Brakes
Suspension
Radiator leak
Water leak 
Horn honking
Battery failure
Door locks
Fuel door
Hood release
Rear seat
Front seat 
Paint issues 
Oil consumption
Gas cap
Rear differential 

That should get you pointed in the right direction to know what to be looking for overall and some model year specific issues. 



t3ch said:


> surely you're all hiding something to get me into the GTO club.


Join at your own risk of happiness but before buying a GTO, get a GMVIS report from a GM dealer with the vin number, along with a recent carfax report to see its full documented history. 

I've driven a 07 TL and own a 06 GTO..... If you want a DD with the creature comforts you are looking for... its not the GTO, so go with the Acura. As for TL looks... IMO the pre 09 TL's look good and are nice for what they are (I drive a GP GT as a DD and was going to replace the wife's SUV with the TL until she decided otherwise) but, to me the 09/10 front and rear look like an ugly version of the old spacer invader video game creature and I lost interest because of that. 

If you chose the TL, enjoy the ride... but don't be one of those people that walk up in a parking lot and try to strike up a conversation with, I almost bought one of those fat Cavilers but didn't because I get irritable bowel syndrome from cold leather seats and don't know where I'm going unless a soothing mechanical female voice is telling me what to do.. lol.

Now for my thought on thread of fail..
IMO, below quotes hit the nail on the head if your looking for luxury and performance combined. 



BWinc said:


> Just bought mine, so no
> your dilemma is between sport and luxury. you can both, look at a CTS-V.





t3ch said:


> Alright I'm not _that_ old, I'm not quite ready for a Caddy, Mercedes, etc. over a nice sports car. :lol:
> 
> That's what was nice about the TL. It's still sporty and "younger" looking, but with high-end features found in all the grandpa cars.


Quotes below drive the 2nd nail straight and true.... 



06gtoin216 said:


> Wow! you must not know what a cts-v is then.





06gtoin216 said:


> Actual id trade my gto AND my gn for a 550 hp 11 second 4 door ctv-v any day of the week. i ll even throw in my girl. i just cant afford one.  dont get me wrong i love the gto but the two cars dont compare. once you ve driven a cts-v you ll understand. there two steps up from the gto in everything. braking, steering, suspension, performance/power, you name it. i still dream of them at night.


And my thought on potential troll alert...



GTO JUDGE said:


> Which GTO are you referring to? :lol:
> Every time I get behind the wheel of either its a arty:





t3ch said:


> The fake ones


With having heard the phrase "its not a real GTO" and posting in that thread, I'll take the above as a lame attempt at interwebz humor by the unknowing.


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

After eliminating the mustangs and acuras, my final two contenders were the 2006 GTO and the Infinity G35. I too like the luxury appointments, but the acuras and infintys ask a pretty high price for what they offer, (even used). The Goat won out primarily because of bang for buck: reliable LS2 engine (from vette), a nice, very comfortable interior with clean look (not like other plasticized GM interiors-hooray for Holden!), And Kick ass stock performance! I am 6' 5" and I fit well with supportive seats (can't fit well in a mustang, G35, or TL). While the GTO is a short on tech features and amenities like heated seats, mp3 capability, (stereo not upgradable unless replaced), the basics of the car are solid. You get a lot more performance for the price. Even though the Pontiac Badge is Going away, the car is a Holden Monaro except for the front. No future worries about parts! I use mine as a daily driver, and the mileage is pretty good for a 400 hp car (22-23 mph commuting unless I am really getting into the gas all the time--I also have the M6 tranny). The TL is a somewhat different class of car, but if you are looking for a more perfomance oriented car that can be used as a daily driver, I would go with the Goat. I've had mine for 2 years and don't regret it. Car is also Unique. Often have people stop me and ask what it is because they like it. The car enthusaists also seem to repect it.


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the post, Foxman! I've pretty much made my mind up on the GTO at this point, so I am in agreement with those of you who were also looking at more luxury cars.

The nice stuff is... well, nice, but... nothing beats a good vroom vroom everytime you start the car.


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Reading thru, I 1st thought thread of phail and potential troll alert !!!


I assure you I am no troll but I forgive you because you've made a helpful post. :cool



Red Bearded Goat said:


> For mechanical issues, use the site search function with key words;
> Strut rub
> Alignment
> Rear spring sag
> ...


Wowza that's a lot to check on!  You're makin' me scared my GTO will blowup after a few months. 



Red Bearded Goat said:


> Join at your own risk of happiness but before buying a GTO, get a GMVIS report from a GM dealer with the vin number, along with a recent carfax report to see its full documented history.


I have no idea what a GMVIS report is but I'll look into it. I assume those would be free since it's a GM-wide reporting system? 



Red Bearded Goat said:


> I've driven a 07 TL and own a 06 GTO..... If you want a DD with the creature comforts you are looking for... its not the GTO, so go with the Acura. As for TL looks... IMO the pre 09 TL's look good and are nice for what they are (I drive a GP GT as a DD and was going to replace the wife's SUV with the TL until she decided otherwise) but, to me the 09/10 front and rear look like an ugly version of the old spacer invader video game creature and I lost interest because of that.
> 
> If you chose the TL, enjoy the ride... but don't be one of those people that walk up in a parking lot and try to strike up a conversation with, I almost bought one of those fat Cavilers but didn't because I get irritable bowel syndrome from cold leather seats and don't know where I'm going unless a soothing mechanical female voice is telling me what to do.. lol.


I was indeed looking at the 04-07 models, goddamn the new ones are ugly.




Red Bearded Goat said:


> Now for my thought on thread of fail..
> IMO, below quotes hit the nail on the head if your looking for luxury and performance combined.
> 
> Quotes below drive the 2nd nail straight and true....


I'd assumed we weren't talking about the brand new $60,000 550hp ones. The ones in the same price range as the GTO are the 04-05's with much higher mileage than a comparable GTO and have their own problems as the first gen cts-v's. The interiors are nicer and they're still cool cars, but nothing that I'd hands-down take over a GTO for the sacrifices I'd have to make (more money, more mileage). Now the new ones that I can't afford on the other hand... :lol:



Red Bearded Goat said:


> And my thought on potential troll alert...
> 
> With having heard the phrase "its not a real GTO" and posting in that thread, I'll take the above as a lame attempt at interwebz humor by the unknowing.


I read the "what do you say to someone who says it's not a real GTO" or whatever thread. I've been browsing the general, interior, and mod forums for the past few days and have picked up on a few things. :seeya:


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

Just get both then. If it were possible wouldn't that be so easy.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

t3ch said:


> I assure you I am no troll but I forgive you because you've made a helpful post. :cool
> 
> I read the "what do you say to someone who says it's not a real GTO" or whatever thread. I've been browsing the general, interior, and mod forums for the past few days and have picked up on a few things. :seeya:


I did write "potential" because I figured as much. Just felt you were fair game after going that way and not owning one yet... lol.



t3ch said:


> Wowza that's a lot to check on!  You're makin' me scared my GTO will blowup after a few months.


Oh, that reminds me of one I forgot to mention... Fuel rail covers/ fuel leakage. 

Before I bought my 06 three years ago, I read everything I could find on the forums..... so, when I took a new SRM M6 w/17's for a test drive, I suspected it had a strut rub problem because it made a loud thump when turning hard right into the dealership lot and was stinkin like burnt rubber when I got out. Didn't light up the rear on that ride and decided to walk away from it after the dealer said they had replaced the struts prior to my ride.

I gave ya all the issues I could think of that I've read over the past few years that other people have had so you can be aware of them while looking for the right GTO. 



t3ch said:


> I have no idea what a GMVIS report is but I'll look into it. I assume those would be free since it's a GM-wide reporting system?


Yes, its a GM data report on the vehicle's history with respect to OEM milestones. Example of mine run a couple months after purchase below;

VIN : 6G2VX12U56Lxxxxxx 

VEHICLE INFORMATION 
Merchandising Model : 2VX37 -2006 GTO COUPE 
GM Warranty Start Date : 03/15/2007 
BARS Order Type : 70 - RETAIL - STOCK 
Delivering Dealer : BOHN PONTIAC, INC. 
1071 BALTIMORE BLVD 
WESTMINSTER , MD 21157-7023 
(410) 848-7720 
Selling Source : 16 - PONTIAC 


Service Contract : No 
Branded Title : No 
Warranty Block : No 
PDI Status : Paid 


REQUIRED FIELD ACTIONS 
Type Number Description Posted Date Status 
YT 06099 FRONT SUSPENSION STRUT LEAK- PEB (INVENTORY ONLY) - EXPIRES FEBRUARY 28,2007 N/A Closed 

SERVICE INFORMATIONAL ITEMS 
Vehicle Has No Current Record Of Outstanding Service Information 

ON STAR AND XM SATELLITE RADIO INFORMATION 
Vehicle Has No Associated On Star or XM Radio Information. 

APPLICABLE WARRANTIES 
Description Effective Date Effective Odometer End Date End Odometer 
36/36000 BUMPER TO BUMPER 03/15/2007 123 miles 03/15/2010 36123 miles 
72/100000 SHEET METAL COVERAGE RUST THROUGH 03/15/2007 123 miles 03/15/2013 100123 miles 
96/80000 FEDERAL EMISSION CATALYTIC CONV. AND PCM 03/15/2007 123 miles 03/15/2015 80123 miles 
36/36000 FEDERAL EMISSION 03/15/2007 123 miles 03/15/2010 36123 miles 

CLAIM HISTORY 
R.O Date R.O Number Type Labor Operation Odometer Reading 
12/21/2006 044332 # Y0131 - 06099 - REPLACE FRONT SUSPENSION STRUTS 210 miles 
12/21/2006 044332 D Y0131 - 06099 - REPLACE FRONT SUSPENSION STRUTS 210 miles 
12/07/2006 044196 # N0110 - BATTERY - ONE - REPLACE 202 miles 
05/10/2006 A53894 I Z7000 - PRE-DELIVERY INSPECTION - BASE TIME 0 miles


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

from that list you stated the GTO is the quickest and turns head the most,, not to mention the rarest,,yea the g35 is nice but it doesnt get my attention when i see em,,there everywhere in downtown,, as far as mustang goes roush and gt500 are nice but since its a GT id surely get a GTO,,im no car pro just my opinion


----------



## Tomh (Feb 1, 2010)

t3ch said:


> ...I've come down between Acura TL and the GTO.


Get the GTO... the TL doesnt come in Yellow...


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

*European point of view*

Hello, i am new to this forum but have had the GTO for approx 2 years

Some other members have pointet out that the suspension sucks. I really agree to this. Cars like The impreza is of course built for cornering and certainly outclass the gto suspension wise. However even my old Vauxhall/opel irmscher 500 from 98 with 200 hp would come out first on small roads.

Howevever on bumpy roads and if you are not much of a racer on cornering roads it might be enough to change some bushings in the suspension. 

The driveshaft is another part that really isn´t much hanging in the christmas tree. Change this to a 1000 hp solid 2 piece driveshaft not only makes your driveline stronger but it really improves wheeljump and the overall driveability, thats my opinion anyway. ( I guess it doesn´t break on a stock car though)

otherwise i have not found any really weak parts.

the Rust protection however is really bad, i am living in sweden with some snow and i wouldnt think about driving it in the snow without a proper threatment.

have not had a single problem with the car, its now 28 000 and i have had it since 15 000 miles. 

The engine runs like a champ on 5-50 mobil1 or 0-40 castrol oil (i never use 5w-30 in any cars that recommends it, i think manufacturers recommend it to get Great engines to break sooner than with a thicker oil and in the case with the gto i think it is obvious they recommend it for gas reduction) 

I got a Mazda 323 -95 with a 1.5 engine (90hp) which have run 143750 miles and the engine still runs like its new. The recommended oil for this car is 5w-30, i have always used 5w-40 or 5w-50 on it since new)


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Tomh said:


> Get the GTO... the TL doesnt come in Yellow...


So true! :cool


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would sell mine in a heartbeat. Not saying I don't love it, but the costs of parts and PITA to get stuff from GM makes me not want to buy anything from them again. It took 3 months to get new rear seats in... a month to get a key... they didn't even stock fluid for my rear or trans... I'm no longer a GM person even though I will never find a car for this kind bang for the buck again.


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am a little late on this, but technically I was looking at TL vs. GTO although I was debating selling my z28 for a GTO and keeping my blazer or keeping the z28 and selling the blazer for a TL or Legacy GT. In the end I went with the newer toy and older beater and I am enjoying it. I knew I didn't really care for the TL when a coworker started up the 04 he just bought and it sounded just like an Accord. I just couldn't see spending the money on a 'normal' car.

The G35 for me wasn't really an option because the G35 and blazer wouldn't quite do it for me (the G35 is a little small and the exhaust sounds nice, but not muscular enough) and there's not much sense in having a rwd z28 and rwd G35, but you already ruled the G35 out it seems like anyway.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I dont regret it at all! The best part of my day is starting up the beast!


----------



## SGTCONRAD304 (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you know anybody that has a GTO ? See if they will let you drive it for a couple of days. You wont have any problems making up your mind after you drive one the fastest cars out there. Just think about the speed for a second, Top end is 163 mph. You can beat a stock corvette all day long from 0 to what ever. Of course not the ZO6 or ZR1. but they have a totally diff engine in them. I too have owened older Mustang GT, Chevrolet Z28 etc and even though they had a strong engine pull and sounded great, the interior sucked in them compared to the GTO. I love the GTO seats. Also get a couple of friends and once they climb back into the rear seats they wont be complaining about comfort cause the seats in the rear feel great. This car is a total sleeper car. Think about that. Your going from red light to red light and people next to you look over and they think you have a v6 til they hear it rev up a little. Then at the next light you smoke there ass!!! You said that you would have a grin when you would start it up ... Well now your going to have everyone you pass Grinning..  Acura TL are a dime a dozen. But the Pontiac GTO is True Legend that eveybody has heard about , and if they have not heard about it, they will feel the Deep Exhaust Vibes through there body and they will say "Man I wish I would have bought one of those:!!!! I hope this helps and I hope to see you out cruising around some day in your GTO... :)


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

SGTCONRAD304 said:


> You can beat a stock corvette all day long from 0 to what ever.


I hope you are talking about 04 and older Vettes. A stock Gto will not be quicker than a stock Vette from 05 up.


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

*NO REGRETS*:rofl:


----------



## 04GoatLady (Feb 9, 2010)

I have ridden in a brand new tl and it was very nice! I haven't had any problems with my 04 and I haven't heard of any problems. It really depends on what you're looking for the most in your car. Gto does have a very small trunk and isn't too great on gas and mine doesn't like to idle in traffic. My mpg goes way down when I'm sitting in traffic. Is it going to be a dd or a joy car?


----------



## Waltah (Apr 28, 2011)

i own a TL type-s right now. and while it is sporty and somewhat fun to drive. FWD gets boring and there are a million of these on the road. even though it is a type-s, you still see the base TL's everywhere. 

i sold my G8 for the TL because of lack of luxury and i wanted a manual trans (couldnt afford GXP for manual). i really think it was a mistake. i miss the power and RWD.

time for a GTO...


----------



## Waltah (Apr 28, 2011)

and dont get me wrong , i am grateful to own my TL, it is a nice car but i think i got into it for the wrong reason. its 300hp 6spd manual, luxurious, great looking, somewhat fun to drive but front wheel drive sucks. no torque kind of sucks, and the clutch is weak. i dont know , its just kind of boring too when you realise there are 9 million of the things on the road. i miss the G8 , it was so different but needed a manual trans, the auto sucked in the G8. felt like i was riding in it instead of driving it. thats why i got the TL. Im looking at GTOs now because i want a manual and im not paying $35k for a G8 GXP.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The O.P. hasn't been back since last May. I guess he didn't end up buying a GTO.....


----------



## Waltah (Apr 28, 2011)

while there are some people in this thread. can you point me to a thread that gives the common issues of the GTO's ? i searched and checked out the FAQ and didnt see what i was looking for. i guess ill go lurk the maintenance forum


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

I came down to a G35, impreza, evo, and GTO. For the price and performance the GTO was the best choice.


----------



## kuhns05 (Feb 25, 2011)

i traded my 06 mustang gt off on my gto and i love it i wouldnt wanna drive any other car


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

Im about buy a GTO and ill tell u if i regret it or not, but i doubt it. ive driven my friends GTO and i love it


----------



## imprtslyer (Apr 22, 2011)

I bought a IBM 2006 GTO 6 speed with 18"s and the blue interior last year. I was selling my first car (2000 grand prix gt) and was looking for something newer to have fun with but still be able to cruise with. I looked at everything from eco boxes to mustangs and camaros. Then one day my buddy from school found this gto from rochester ny and he was all determined to buy it.. after his mom said no i told my parents to take a look. I got the same answer. Then after about a month or two it was still for sale. Needless to say my dad is a car buy and the idea of a 400 horse 400ftlb daily driver was eating away at him. So I did some research to find that the car was 1 of 252 built with that combination. Not to mention the guy would trade me for my gp. So we went to look at it one day and I ended up driving it home. Since then it has been the best thing I have ever drove. I got 30mpg!! going out to ohio for the pontiac nationals. If you haven't gone there you really need to. I average like 22 in town. I can go for cruises with my dads camaro and keep up with it while getting 18mpgs  he gets about 10 when we race around. I love this car and I'll be buried in it. I know there are better cars out there, i have a 1969 firebird, 1969 camaro z/28 and a 1973 trams am sitting it my driveway.. but honestly you cant buy in to the muscle car/hi performance for a better price.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

imprtslyer said:


> I bought a IBM 2006 GTO 6 speed with 18"s and the blue interior last year. I was selling my first car (2000 grand prix gt) and was looking for something newer to have fun with but still be able to cruise with. I looked at everything from eco boxes to mustangs and camaros. Then one day my buddy from school found this gto from rochester ny and he was all determined to buy it.. after his mom said no i told my parents to take a look. I got the same answer. Then after about a month or two it was still for sale. Needless to say my dad is a car buy and the idea of a 400 horse 400ftlb daily driver was eating away at him. So I did some research to find that the car was 1 of 252 built with that combination. Not to mention the guy would trade me for my gp. So we went to look at it one day and I ended up driving it home. Since then it has been the best thing I have ever drove. *I got 30mpg!! going out to ohio for the pontiac nationals. If you haven't gone there you really need to. I average like 22 in town.* I can go for cruises with my dads camaro and keep up with it while getting 18mpgs  he gets about 10 when we race around. I love this car and I'll be buried in it. I know there are better cars out there, i have a 1969 firebird, 1969 camaro z/28 and a 1973 trams am sitting it my driveway.. but honestly you cant buy in to the muscle car/hi performance for a better price.


I've never got that kinda miles out of mine even using cruise control.


----------



## imprtslyer (Apr 22, 2011)

Really I had in it sixth gear cruising at about 70-75 and averaged 30 there and 29 back... I have 390 rear gears so it runs at a higher rpm but it gets better mileage than anyone i have ever spoke to lol


----------

